
Goodbye Web 2.0... Welcome Cloud Computing - nreece
http://www.centernetworks.com/cloud-computing-web-2
======
netcan
Its funny how irritated the term web 2.0 makes people. Even more so if they
end up conceding that some sort of a term was/is necessary.

------
jlogic77
Eh... does it really need to be classified anymore? It pains me to say I am
working on something in the Web 2.0 space.

------
dizz
Man, that's disturbing!

------
jgamman
no way i'm pushing the play button on that vid...

~~~
fourlittlebees
You have to. It's beyond hilarious.

------
trezor
Web 2.0 was a pretty annoying term, but it was at least _loosely_ defined as
something. Basically if you had some mix of HTML, Javascript and
XMLHttpRequests doing stuff without complete page reloads, you were more or
less there. Add some social context to it and you were hot.

Cloud computing on the other has to be the fuzziest, least definable, over-
hyped buzz-word I have heard in a long. When people started calling a
networked machine with a web-browser a "cloud computing device", it totally
broke my bullshit-meter and the tolerance for the word approached zero.

That Amazon S3 incident also showed that all that "guaranteed uptime"
supposedly promised by the "cloud infrastructure" was pretty much all fiction.

Without a second thought, too busy to do a reality-check, people started
talking about setting up "cloud balancers", using multiple cloud providers and
what not, to maintain uptime. Obviously not realizing they were full of shit,
too busy chasing a hype instead of a working solution.

I'll stick to local storage, local DBs, you know a proven solution without the
added risk of externalizing your core data and services, thank you very much.

~~~
fourlittlebees
Adding "cloud" or "grid" is really bs... when you think about it, companies
like IBM and EDS have done this for years with their data centers. I don't
think there is a health insurer in the U.S. who's purchased their own hardware
in 20 years or more. It's all gussied up with a new, trendy name, and it's
repackaged for the little guys, but it's about as new as pegging your jeans.

